
Monix Connect first release is out! - paualarco
https://github.com/monix/monix-connect
======
paualarco
Monix Connect `0.1.0` has been released! The set of connectors available so
far are akka, hdfs, parquet, redis and aws (dynamodb and s3). Enjoy!

